# Advice and Opinions Please



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

So i had my appt at the rfc today with Dr Mcmanus to decide when i should go ahead with FET. as some of you know i had a laparoscopic bilateral salpingectomy and adhesiolysis on the 27th of september and thought it would be at least 3 months before i started anymore treatment but today i was told i could start with octobers af. is this too soon? 
af would be due around the 27th then day 21 would be the middle of november, but im unsure of exactly what happens and how long it would be until transfer.

she also said i could wait until novembers af but it was up to me, dp said that he's happy to do what i want but im terrified of making the wrong decision.

if anyone could help me i would really appreciate it as i have no idea what to do...


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Danni

That's such good news that you can start soon, it sounds like you weren't expecting things to move so quickly.  I'm going through my third FET shortly, I have to collect meds this Fri and I expect to start sniffing on Tuesday (my day 21), as far as I can remember from our last FET I sniffed for about three weeks and then I was on prognova for about 2 weeks to thicken the lining of my womb, basically it takes roughly 5 weeks from starting to sniff so I reckon my et will be mid-end Nov.  

It sounds to me that your et would be around Christmas time, but they could keep you sniffing for longer if your expected et date clashes with their holiday closure.

Dr McManus would not be giving you the option of starting with Oct's af if she thought it was too soon, it's really what your comfortable with pet.  Waiting another month wouldn't be the end of the world, but you may feel that you want to get started asap.  It's really your call hun but I wish you the very best of luck with it all. XXX


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Dannii

i dont have any experience with this but didnt want to read and run.  as tessy said im sure they would not suggest you starting sooner than is safe or right for you.  from what i imagine the sooner you can get started after a lap and a clear out the better as your wee uterus will be all fresh clean and inviting for your wee babies!  the timeframe for a FET is long enough really so going by your october AF you wont even be sniffing for over a month from now so that would be nearly 2 months since your surgery.  i think it really depends on how you feel yourself.  if they have said it is safe for you to go ahead then is there something else that is making you unsure?  you maybe just need another wee bit to get your head around it, given that you had it in your mind it would be at least 3 months.  the option is there for you to start sooner but equally im sure it is also there for you to start at a time more in line with what you were originally thinking.  most importantly you need to have yourself in the right place emotionally to start this again so dont feel railroaded into anything.  dont be scared about making the wrong decision because there isnt one.  whatever you decide will ultimately be the best thing for you.  go with your gut instincts, they are always right x


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Danni - hope you don't mind me butting in here but reading your profile (bleeding through first pregnancy, blocked tubes adhesions), I would suggest you read up on the work going on at SERUM (Athens) into low grade infections in the womb. Because of the results Serum are having Dr Gorgy in London is also now testing for low grade infections.

Types of infections they are treating include mycoplasma, chlamydia (referred to as 'hidden c' cos it is present in uterus but not when tested in urine the typical test performed by GU clinic), and others, treatment is usually antibiotics, several of the ladies have had adhesions and have explored various options.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272501.0

So many women (who are in monogamous relationships and have been for a long time) have gone on to get BFP after having treatment, certainly worth reading up on. Good luck! D x


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Tessy thanks hun, i was a little surprised to say the least but like you said i wouldnt have been given the choice if it wasnt safe. goodluck with the sniffing tomorrow and the rest of your tx, will be thinking about you x

Sparkle thankyou also  i like your thinking in that everything will be inviting for my wee embies, im actually fine, if im honest was a bit wobbly last week but considering i have just had my tubes removed i imagine this par for the course. best of luck to you also x

Dippy wow, thats a lot of information. its actually facinating and because my tests have always been negative i've never given it a second thought. something i'm going to look into anyhow, thankyou x


----------

